# Harbor Freight Tool Dovetail JIg



## esvipron (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I was watching the pictures of the HFTools dovetail jig. I have one for yrs and never used it; I cleaned it up today and I'm ready for the try. I would like to see a picture with the stock inside ready to be done.

As introduction I am writing from South Florida. I have my own home little-little shop, with many tools (need more space). But here in Florida weather is warm almost always, so you can work outside.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

This may help 

Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails
Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online
=========



esvipron said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was watching the pictures of the HFTools dovetail jig. I have one for yrs and never used it; I cleaned it up today and I'm ready for the try. I would like to see a picture with the stock inside ready to be done.
> 
> As introduction I am writing from South Florida. I have my own home little-little shop, with many tools (need more space). But here in Florida weather is warm almost always, so you can work outside.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting Al and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard and have a meal at tin pan ally.


----------



## Gandoff (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy...some really great peeps and info here..very helpful as well


----------

